# Collars ?



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

I currently have the standard Olympic spring collars :

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/powerhouse-olympic-spring-collar.php

but I'm looking for something a bit easier for when the Mrs or my younger bro use the gym ,as they struggle to get them on and off as they are very tight and tricky to get on/off for them .

Any suggestions ?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Try these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-50mm-OLYMPIC-WEIGHT-BAR-RING-CHROME-COLLARS-FASTENERS-/150899426469?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item23224e84a5


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

shaunmac said:


> Try these
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-50mm-OLYMPIC-WEIGHT-BAR-RING-CHROME-COLLARS-FASTENERS-/150899426469?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item23224e84a5


Funny enough I was just looking at the other powerhouse ones and seen them

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/powerhouse-olympic-l-screw-collar.php

Do you have them Shaunmac ?


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I dont have them, but they had some at my old gym.

They were much better than the spring ones. The spring ones are sometimes stupidly tight, at my gym you can touch some of the handles together and they still wont fit on the bar.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Yeah I know what you mean, they can be a pain in the backside . You used jaw locks ? They look decent too .


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

DeadpoolX said:


> Funny enough I was just looking at the other powerhouse ones and seen them
> 
> http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/powerhouse-olympic-l-screw-collar.php
> 
> Do you have them Shaunmac ?


i have these they are much easier to use, not that i use them a lot


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

Ivanko and Jaw Lock seem to come up a lot on a quick search


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.lockjawcollars.co.uk/

http://www.physicalcompany.co.uk/lock-jaw-collars-2-pid3879.html

are what I use.


----------



## DeadpoolX (Aug 28, 2012)

xpower said:


> http://www.lockjawcollars.co.uk/
> 
> http://www.physicalcompany.co.uk/lock-jaw-collars-2-pid3879.html
> 
> are what I use.


the 1st website seem to be sold out of everything ??? and the other one only has them in grey which I've never seen before ?

You like em ?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

They are fine easy to use like you want for the good lady


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

we use crocodile clips on 2 bars at the gym, easy to put on and take off and cheap too, if your carefull the plastic ones from B&Q will do the job for about £3 pair


----------

